# Moving to a temporary home



## bethandy8 (Mar 1, 2010)

We are currently in the process of moving house and part of this involves moving back in with the parents for a few weeks. We have a cat and my parents have a cat, both neutered males. I was wondering if anyone had any pointers on how best to deal with the move, we are currently about two weeks from the move. Would it be useful to swap items between houses, to get each cat used to the others smell? would swapping beds be a step too far!? all hints and tips welcome.

Thanks
Andy and Beth


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Usually, the recommended time for an introduction between cats is two weeks. Since you will not be staying with your parents any length of time, I would recommend that you keep the two cats separated. I think introducing the smells would make both cats a bit more comfortable though, as even if they cannot see one another, they will both notice a new odor in the house. Good luck!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree - -just set your kitty up in your bedroom and keep the door closed. Not worth the stress to both cats!


----------

